# DJ bike sizing?



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey there-
Interested in getting a DJ/Pump Track bike to help improve my bike handling skills and have fun on. I'm going to use it to work on my jumping ability and ride pump tracks for skill and fitness. I'm 6'1" and am curious how much attention I should pay to the top tube length. I'm looking at two bikes right now, GT La Bomba or Ruckus and the Specialized P2. The GT's have the ability to get them long and the Specialized is one size fits all. TT measures about 22.5 inches. The Specialized is spec'd better than the GT. Just curious if a shorter top tube is going to feel like a kids bike coming from my size large enduro bike or if it just makes it that much more easy to move around? Any other suggestions for bargain bikes would be welcome as I'm new to this area of the sport. Thanks!


----------



## Reed_Icculus (Sep 4, 2011)

I am 6'1" and I have been riding a Black Market Mob all season with a 22.25" TT and it is awesome. I feel like I can throw this thing around really easily. That being said, I am looking to build a new DJ with a slightly longer top tube. Looking at the22.5" Black Market Edit 1, or 23" SC Jackal, Transition PBJ, or Kona Shonky. Leaning towards chromo over aluminum because I love my mob so much. I just want my son to have his own DJ. Hope this helps.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Reed_Icculus said:


> I am 6'1" and I have been riding a Black Market Mob all season with a 22.25" TT and it is awesome. I feel like I can throw this thing around really easily. That being said, I am looking to build a new DJ with a slightly longer top tube. Looking at the22.5" Black Market Edit 1, or 23" SC Jackal, Transition PBJ, or Kona Shonky. Leaning towards chromo over aluminum because I love my mob so much. I just want my son to have his own DJ. Hope this helps.


This is helpful. Thank you!


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

there are a few companies that dont use the tt for size. my ns is sized by the seat tube. 14/15" seat tube roughly goes with a 21.5/22.5"tt depending on geometry. im not a fan of the p1/2 frames just due to they are heavy. the p3 is really the only one to go with IMO from specialized. gt, havnt rode any. 

some other ones you could look at, azonic ds1, ns suburban, most of the black market frames, spank spoon. the main thing i would suggest is look for one with a longer chainstay. 15.25-15.5" would be ideal for dj/pump track


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

echo24 said:


> there are a few companies that dont use the tt for size. my ns is sized by the seat tube. 14/15" seat tube roughly goes with a 21.5/22.5"tt depending on geometry. im not a fan of the p1/2 frames just due to they are heavy. the p3 is really the only one to go with IMO from specialized. gt, havnt rode any.
> 
> some other ones you could look at, azonic ds1, ns suburban, most of the black market frames, spank spoon. the main thing i would suggest is look for one with a longer chainstay. 15.25-15.5" would be ideal for dj/pump track


What NS do you have that has a 14"/15" seat tube?

Actual top tube IS listed on the NS website, and it's what most DJ riders look at. 21.5"tt (S), 22"(M), 22.5"(L), 23"(XL) is a pretty fair way to explain it.....


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

i have the b!tch. i dont remember seeing a tt length because i think it was only one size.

half the time i dont even care for the tt length.


----------

